
Chrome Key: Building a Hardware Authentication Device Emulator - joaomppeixoto
https://blog.joaopeixoto.net/chrome-key-an-extension-story/
======
nacs
Love the writeup.

I like how you walk through the concepts and show code snippets instead of
just writing a "here's what I did" in a paragraph then linking a Github repo.
Great little introduction to web extensions and webauth too.

------
amaccuish
I'd love there to be some sort of "adapter" extension for smartcards so they
can be used with webauth. Would let us reuse our already existing smartcard
infrastructure.

~~~
rkeene2
I'm sure I could build one if you want. I maintain some smartcard middleware
that works in Chrome (as a certificate provider, and on Windows, macOS, Linux,
Solaris, HP-UX, etc) called CACKey:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cackey/lpimdiknnpi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cackey/lpimdiknnpijeigckalekdccibdmeojg)
(or [https://CACKey.rkeene.org/](https://CACKey.rkeene.org/) )

I recently added SSH agent support to this as well.

Email me I'm interested in your situation, cackey@rkeene.org

------
tambourine_man
As an aside, that is one cool about page:

[https://blog.joaopeixoto.net/about/](https://blog.joaopeixoto.net/about/)

~~~
IX-103
But using more than 100% of his memory kind of takes away from it. I guess
those defunct processes could be swapped to disk, but who keeps more than
twice their RAM in swap space...

~~~
nacs
I'm guessing the CPU % column is for showing how hard he worked at each job..

------
amelius
Nice but I'm on Firefox.

~~~
techsupporter
I think this is what krypt.co does, and they have an extension for Firefox (I
use it daily). It's pretty neat.

The crux of this post looks to be "this is how I built a thing," which is also
pretty neat.

------
jiveturkey
totally silly. they also implemented the test of user presence (TUP). there's
little point to a software version of a U2F token if user-interaction is still
required.

~~~
jiveturkey
downvotes with no comments. sigh.

